# new experiance



## lefty107 (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi all, 
Spent the last 2 years away for the occasional week and most weekends in a renault auto sleeper (25 years old) but had all the right things in the right place, nice old girl but as we were both getting long in the tooth decided to upgrade. Purchased a 2000 hobby 600 in February. Have been away every weekend since. Got a few niggles like blind that has a damaged catch but on the whole very happy with the comfort and the drive. Going on a little trip down the Normandy beaches in a few weeks just for a week to try her on these foreigners roads as a precursor to a longer jaunt to Portugal. Never been abroad in one before but she is a left hooker so should be used to it. Any tips ?


----------



## iampatman (Aug 12, 2015)

Drive on the right 

Pat


----------



## RogerV (Aug 12, 2015)

iampatman said:


> Drive on the right



Damn, you beat me to it! :lol-053:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi and :welcome:

You`ll be fine just don`t try and do too much and take it one day at a time.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 12, 2015)

Make sure its gas tight.:lol-053::wave:


----------



## jeanette (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi and :welcome::camper:


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Aug 13, 2015)

As trev said, or take a gas mask.
Enjoy your trip


----------



## phillybarbour (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi and welcome along to the site, France is an easy country to try just go enjoy.


----------



## essexcamper (Aug 13, 2015)

Don't eat yellow snow


----------



## slingshot2000 (Aug 13, 2015)

essexcamper said:


> Don't eat yellow snow



Yep, that's the one I give the most !


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Aug 13, 2015)

Pay particular attention when pulling out of car parks, fields etc. If there is no other traffic around, this is the time you are likely to forget & drive on the wrong side of the road.
Croissants & baguettes make lots of crumbs.
Most importantly don't snap "Do you want to drive?!" when your passenger reminds you which side of the road you should be on.


----------



## Teutone (Aug 13, 2015)

Sharon the Cat said:


> Pay particular attention when pulling out of car parks, fields etc. If there is no other traffic around, this is the time you are likely to forget & drive on the wrong side of the road.
> Croissants & baguettes make lots of crumbs.
> Most importantly don't snap "Do you want to drive?!" when your passenger reminds you which side of the road you should be on.



that made me chuckle but all to right!
Even after 15 years of driving on the "wrong" side myself, I sometimes have to remind myself in situations as in your point 1.


----------



## RogerV (Aug 13, 2015)

If possible, don't go straight on to the motorway when getting off the ferry/train. Use the ordinary roads and acclimatise by "normal" driving.

I did this last year and found the change much easier to fix in my mind.


----------



## TJBi (Aug 13, 2015)

Sharon the Cat said:


> Pay particular attention when pulling out of car parks, fields etc. If there is no other traffic around, this is the time you are likely to forget & drive on the wrong side of the road.
> <snip>



With LHD, if you spend much time on the continent, the above is even more applicable after you return to the UK!  (I speak from experience.)

Ensure that you have the requisite official papers and items that you are required to have in your vehicle under French law and bear in mind that many speed limits are reduced when it rains (but for some reason the signs don't change  ).
http://www.theaa.com/motoring_advice/touring_tips/france-monaco.pdf may be a good place to start.


----------

